# AMD: What Went Wrong? - Slashdot



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/12/02/18/1648251/amd-what-went-wrong?sdsrc=popbyskid


----------



## SmuckersLaFart (Mar 2, 2012)

I already have plans to drop doe on AMD I'm just waiting for their Trinity Desktop series of APUs. Gonna have me a nice compact entertainment computer without all the extra GPU baggage if you know what I mean.


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

drop doe?
trinity?

gpu?

im ignorant

i have amd from 2002 -its ok


----------



## SmuckersLaFart (Mar 2, 2012)

Accelerated Processing Unit / APU style processor mixes CPU with GPU and what you get is a modest stand alone processor with awesome stand alone GPU with visual entertainment performance similar to that of a very expensive discrete graphics card but better and more effectively integrated because the 2 are of the same die. It's a game changer that's for sure and AMD got to it first. AMD has switched focus from the raw processing power to the graphics performance because it's totally obvious Intel owns that territory. Intel will most likely always make a faster raw processing geared unit but AMD can always make extremely competitive cheap all around powerful processors. We will see if Intel can catch up in the graphics department...If not they might just stick to what they're good at and stay absolutist. If they do catch up we will see healthy competition and prices will go down for both brands.


----------

